# [SOLVED]net-analyzer/cutter or tcpkill for IPv6 connections?

## dogshu

Is there a tool like net-analyzer/cutter or tcpkill (part of net-analyzer/dsniff) that will work with IPv6 connections?

I suppose I can use ip6tables using the instructions on cutter's website:

http://www.lowth.com/cutter/#mozTocId654024

But it would be nice to have a tool to do the thinking for me.Last edited by dogshu on Mon Feb 13, 2012 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bones McCracker

I would think you may be able to use conntrack-tools for that, although it may not be as simple as you want.

----------

## dogshu

You're right, the FAQ indicates that I can do this with conntrack-tools:

http://conntrack-tools.netfilter.org/about.html

----------

